# 1954 Schwinn Corvette



## Vintage Velo

Just wondering if this thing has any value as a whole due to Rarity? Not saying its rare, as I'm no expert on these but I have not seen the cantilever brakes with script lever on a Corvette before. Would it be worth trying the bay? Any interest on here? Let Me know what you guys know about this one. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Ozark Flyer

*Vette parts*

Yea, there are some parts there that you don't often see together.  It also has a Bendix 2 speed rear hub which explains the missing rear calipers.


----------



## GTs58

Although that Corvette might have a 1954 dated coded serial number, there were no 1954 Corvettes. It would be a 1955 model. No bendix two speeds that year either so that undoubtedly started out as a coaster model and the front non correct brakes added and rear wheel changed out. The seat is a later model seat unless the bike is a 57 or maybe a 56 model. The recorded serial numbers sometimes overlapped so maybe check it again to see if your serial number was also used a year or so later. If so, the rear wheel and seat may be original, but the front brake set up definitely not.


----------



## PCHiggin

*Bike Could Be Correct For '55*

The serial num. might be a big help but Schwinn offered the Bendix 2 speed and the fork mounted brake that year. The lit. doesnt include this for the Corvette but we all know know these ads arent 100% accurate. They were made at a specific time during the year and Schwinn may have changed some models and/or equipment on them.The shopkeeper or customer could get a bike any way they wanted....See link...http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1955_06.html


----------



## Vintage Velo

*55 Corvette*

Thanks for all the info guys. Date code matches up to dec. 54 obviously for a 55 model. Bike appears to be bone stock but who knows. Thanks Again, Mike


----------



## greenephantom

Stuff does get changed around on these bikes all the time, but the seat and the gearing makes me think it's a 1957 model.  The Corvette wasn't available with a 2 speed in the catalogs until 1958 but this change could have happened mid-year 1957, so without running a serial I'd say a mid or late 1957.  But it could well be a first year Corvette that has had parts swapped around.  Or it could have started as a coaster 'Vette and been upgraded by a kid or who knows.  Anyway.  The front brake set-up is a moderately valuable piece.  Recently on eBay a few Corvettes have gone out for surprisingly good money, but you never know.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## GTs58

*Me Thinks It's A 57 Model*

Since you didn't post the serial number but said it was a Dec. 54 number I checked to see it there was an overlap. There was and that bike could be a 57 model with a 11/12 to 11/15/56 serial number. They are PO2492 thru P21590. 
Your Vette has the later chainguard with the longer bolt pattern and no cable clip riveted to the top so that tells me it's not a 55 or early 56 model. Front rack does not look like a 55 one year only and possibly the later version. The seat would be correct if it was a late 56 serial number. The handlebar style was also changed on the middleweights sometime after the 55 models. The front fork is not drilled for a caliper brake and that's a very good indication the bike originally was a coaster model. Check out the serial number again and see what you come up with.


----------



## bits n pieces

*Was there a single speed coaster brake corvette made?*

That bike has a brake mount on the rear and not the curved brace that comes on standard single speed coaster brake bikes like typhoons. I personally have only seen 3 speeds except for a corvette 2 i had and rare 5 speed corvettes. There a good chance it was a special order bike or the original buyer changed a few parts around. The only ads i can find online so far are for 3 and 5 speed vettes.


----------



## GTs58

I have an original 58 Vette that has the manual 2 speed Bendix and it has the flat fender/brake bracket, drilled fork and front caliper brake. Many of the coaster Corvettes that I have seen came with the flat bracket and it was quite common, but a coaster never had the drilled fork. Time and cost for production was likely no different between the two brackets and the flat bracket gave Schwinn the option later in production to go either way, coaster or three speed with calipers.

Yes there were single speed Corvettes from the very beginning, model F17C and commonly called a coaster brake. The F17MS or multi-speed, Bendix manual 2 speed option, became available on the 1958 models.


----------



## greenephantom

Coaster brake Corvettes were offered for all years (1955 - 1965) that the Corvette was produced.  Likely these were not nearly as popular as the 3 speed versions and sold in smaller numbers. 

I missed the coaster front fork. Good catch.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## PCHiggin

*Brakes....*

Looks like the '56-57 Corvette used the stud mounted brake,through the fork.


----------

